# Teichfilter mit Pflanzen / Eigenbau



## Ippo (6. Jan. 2019)

Moin,

so zu meinem Projekt. der Alte Teich (30 Jahre) soll eine Filteranlage bekommen. Allerdings soll er niedrige Nebenkosten haben.

Stichpunkte meines Projektes.

- Solar betrieben (300W)

- Vorfilter soll ein Absetztfilter sein

-UV-Lampe

- Bepflanzung als Hauptfilter

- Das Becken für den Hauptfilter soll gemauert und isoliert sein



Erklärung der Skizze

Absetzbehälter

Eine 300L Regenwassertonne soll der Absetzbehälter sein. Der „Teichablauf“ ist das gepumpte Teichwasser. Das geht durch Ein 200 KG-Rohr mit Stufen. Die Stufen sind zum Abbremsen des Teichwassers da.

An dem Rohrbogen ist noch eine schräge Platte dran um beim einleiten des Wasser keine Verwirbelung zu erzeugen und gleich zeitig leichten Material das absenken zu ermöglichen. Weiter oben liegt eine Filtermatte um letzte grobe Partikel zurückzuhalten.

Über der Matte liegt eine UV-Lampe die den Rest tötet. Der Sicherheitsschalter ist mit der UV-Lampe verbunden. Sobald man den Deckel anhebt unterbricht der Strom zur Lampe. Über den Ablauf gelangt das Vorgefilterte Teichwasser in die Verrohrung des Hauptfilters. Der Überlauf in den Hauptfilters wird durch ein Höhen unterschied erreicht.

Hauptfilter

Der Hauptfilter soll ein gemauertes Becken sein. Dieses wird mit 50mm Styrodur-platten gedämmt und mit Teichfolie ausgekleidet. Die Dämmung soll er im Herbst und Frühling die Temperatur an den Wurzeln hochhalten. Der Beckenboden wird mit feinem Kies gefüllt um die IBC-Container (4 Stück) und die Verrohrung auszugeichen. Die Verrohrung wird woll durch ein IBC-Container gehen und nicht wie auf der Skizze neben an.

Das Teichwasser gelangt durch die Verrohrung in die IBC-Container, der Boden der IBC-Container ist mit groben kies ausgelegt. Darauf liegt ein Luftsprudler (Komm ich Später noch zu) auf dem Ganzen kommt danach Blähton. Als Deckschicht kommt auf dem Blähton noch Feiner Kies. dieses verhindert das weg schwimmen einzelner Tonkugeln.   

Im Obern Bereich sind die IBC-Container mit einer verbunden so dass das Teichwasser alle IBC-Container durchströmt. Das gefilterte Wasser läuft über den „Teichzulauf“ ab in den Teich.

Bepflanzung

Als erstes wollte ich __ Schilf nehmen, weil ich ein Bericht über Filter Leistung gesehen habe. Schilf hat aber auch ein paar

Nachteile:

-          Zu hoch oder nicht Winterhart (Sorten bezogen)

-          Schilf kann man nicht das ganze Jahr schneiden, kriegt Stängelfäule

-          Oder (Sorten bezogen) Wächst zu langsam (Nährstoff ausbeute nicht hoch genug)

Also muss was anderes her. Nur was? Ganz einfach __ Rohrglanzgras (Phalaris arundinacea)



Vorteile

-          Wird ist zu 2m groß braucht viele Nährstoffe

-          Man kann ihn immer schneiden deswegen Wuchshöhe egal  (mit dem Rassenmäher  )

-          Verträgt Strömungen

-          Kann auch unter Wasser stehen 10cm

-          Wurzeln sind nicht ganz so störrisch wachsen aber bis 3,5m tief

-          Vermehrung durch Ausläufer

Also die Bepflanzung ist gefunden.



Dann noch die Brennende Frage was hattes mit dem Luftsprudler auf sich.

Substrate vermodern gerne besonders auch Blähton aber wo dran liegt das?

An den Bakterien, klar Blähton hat bei kleiner Packdichte eine hohe Flache für die Bakterien ist eigentlich ideal. Ja und Nein, es ist gut das sich viele Bakterien ansammeln Können. Allerdings ist die Dichte (Bakterien) zu hoch und die durchfließ Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig. Dadurch herrscht bei den Bakterien Sauerstoffmangel. Das heißt die Bakterien behindern sich selbst.  Durch eine Zusätzliche Luftquelle soll das verhindert werden.

Ein Beispiel dazu:

Eine Weinmaische wird angesetzt der Behälter wird verschlossen und ein Gehrröhrchen wird als Druckausgleich benutzt. Was passiert darin jetzt? Die Hefe zersetzt den Zucker in Alkohol so lange bist sie am Alkohol stirbt. Nach dem gärvorgang ist immer noch viel fest Stoff im Behälter.



Wird die Maische jetzt aber in einem offenen Behälter angesetzt und immer wieder umgerührt.  So das die Maische viel luftkontakt hat. Wird der Alkohol zu Essig zersetzt. Durch andere Bakterien zersetzen sich die Weintrauben komplett (Ganz kurzgefasst).

Noch irgendwelche Fragen?

Was halltet ihr von meiner Vorstellung über den Filter.

Meine Fragen

Was wäre besser nur Kies oder mit Blähton?

Habe ich da noch was übersehen?

Reichen 4 IBC- Container oder lieber 6 find ich persönlich aber schon heftig?


MfG Ippo


----------



## Zacky (6. Jan. 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Ein paar Fragen habe ich zumindest noch...

Die 300 Watt über Solar sind auch dauerhaft 24/7 gewährleistet?
Welche Pumpe mit welcher Leistung wird beabsichtigt?
Wie hoch ist die Förderhöhe und somit das gepumpte Fördeevolumen?
Gibt es im Teich flache Zonen die zur direkten Bepflanzung genutzt werden könnten?
So grob aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich aktuell ein paar Sachen wohl anders machen...

kein Blähton oder Kies in IBC
effektivere Filtermedien mit größerer Fläche
dazu Belüftung innerhalb / unterhalb der Filtermedien
Absetzkammer ja, dazu aber mind. Bürsten
Ansonsten stellt es sich auf den ersten Blick so dar, als könnte auch die zusätzliche Herstellung eines externen Pflanzen-/Durchlauffilter eine Alternative sein, wo entsprechend genügend Pflanzen ihren Platz finden, dazu etwas Sauerstoff und am Ende ein einfacher Überlauf in den Teich. Davor natürlich dennoch den Absetzkammerbereich, wo grober Schmutz (wobei dieser durch Pumpenbetrieb klein gehäckselt wird) zurückgehalten wird und sich der Rest dann im besagten Pflanzen-/Boden-/Durchlauffilter absetzen undd umgewandelt/abgebaut werden kann. Wichtig ist eigentlich, dass genügend Nährstoffzehrer vorhanden sind.

Eine UVC ist nicht immer zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Ippo (6. Jan. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen.
> 
> Die 300 Watt über Solar sind auch dauerhaft 24/7 gewährleistet?
> Welche Pumpe mit welcher Leistung wird beabsichtigt?
> ...


Die 300W ist die piek Leistung also mit Batterie 100W Dauerlast . Aller Dings soll die Pumpe nicht die Nacht durchlaufen . Sondern Intervall oder über den Ph Wert wenn die Pflanzen Nacht Hunger kriegen.

Hab da schon eine Teichpumpe die mit 50W läuft. Genauere Daten muss ich noch mal raussuchen.
Förderhöhe ist von der Wasseroberfläche max. 1m
Meine Flachwasserzone möchte ich behalten.
Kucke lieber den Vögeln beim baden zu.



Zacky schrieb:


> Eine UVC ist nicht immer zwingend notwendig.


Super das spart Strom.

Haben andere auch Fragen oder Anmerkungen?

MfG Ippo


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Ippo!
Hast du eine solche Anlage schon in Realität gesehen oder ist das Wunschdenken?

Was passiert in der Nacht?
Wenn nicht weiter gepumpt wird gehen deine schönen Bakterien kaputt.
Apropos Pumpen wie groß sind die angedacht?
Sollten mindestens zwei 20 000 der Pumpen sein, wenn du Erfolge feiern willst.

Bei der Filter-Säuberung hast du auch alle “neune“.

Was passiert im Winter?
Sitzen die Pflanzen dann auf dem Trockenen?

Überzeugt bin ich von deiner Filterkette nicht, gar nicht.

Stelle doch mal ein paar Fotos vom Teich ein, vielleicht gibt's noch mehr “Manko`s“.

Ich will nur das du deine sauer verdienten Euros nicht im Teich versenkst, du sollst auch was davon haben.


----------



## muh.gp (6. Jan. 2019)

Bin ganz bei Ron. Würde aber in Sachen Bakterien im Filter noch einen Schritt weiter gehen. Wenn die Pumpe nicht 24/7 durchläuft, sterben die Bakterien nicht nur über Nacht und haben dadurch keinerlei biologische Funktion, sondern beim Starten am Morgen spülst du dir jeden Tag diese "tote Soße" in den Teich und das ist eine tickende bakterielle Zeitbombe...

Habe gerade erst deine Teichvorstellung gelesen, daher der Nachsatz. Bei den Maßen und der Wassermenge wirst du für freie Sicht auf die Fische um Elektropumpen nicht herumkommen. Mit dem angestrebten Wasserdurchsatz steigerst du deine Sichttiefe vielleicht um 5 bis 10 cm...


----------



## Ippo (6. Jan. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Hast du eine solche Anlage schon in Realität gesehen oder ist das Wunschdenken?


So ähnlich ohne Absetzbehält und mit Strömungspumpen . Hab aber auch schon ein 12m3 Teich gesehen der nur mit einer Pumpe als Strömungspumpe klar gehalten wird mit Fischbesatz.  Wichtig bei beiden Systemen ist das die Absaugung der Pumpe an der tiefsten stelle ist. Da habe ich bei mein Teich Glück dass das Gefälle zu einem Punkt geht.



samorai schrieb:


> Was passiert in der Nacht?
> Wenn nicht weiter gepumpt wird gehen deine schönen Bakterien kaputt.





Ippo schrieb:


> Die 300W ist die piek Leistung also mit Batterie 100W Dauerlast . Aller Dings soll die Pumpe nicht die Nacht durchlaufen . Sondern Intervall oder über den Ph Wert wenn die Pflanzen Nacht Hunger kriegen.





samorai schrieb:


> Apropos Pumpen wie groß sind die angedacht?
> Sollten mindestens zwei 20 000 der Pumpen sein, wenn du Erfolge feiern willst.


Ich dachte er so an eine 10 000 die gezielt 2 Punkte saugt. Wo hin der Dreck (Fischkotten,etc.) Ablagert . Statt auf Maße zugehen(Förderleistung).



samorai schrieb:


> Was passiert im Winter?
> Sitzen die Pflanzen dann auf dem Trockenen?


Die Pflanzen bleiben im Nassen. Der Haupt-Filter hat nacher immer noch eine gute Kerntemperatur. Das Problem ist der Absetzbehält den so zu isolieren das er nicht vereist. Isolieren mit Steinwolle fällt aus. Zu unsicher wegen Feuchtigkeit.


muh.gp schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe nicht 24/7 durchläuft


Okay, bin da nicht ganz so deiner Meinung den die Bakterien benötigen auch eine gewisse Zeit für ihre Abbauprozesse. Mit einer Intervall Schaltung lässt sich da bestimmt etwas machen.
Mit der größeren Pumpe gebe ich dir Recht.

Bis die Bepflanzung gut durch gewachsen ist wird wieso min. 2-3 Jahre vergehen. 
Aber nun zum nächsten Problem. Wie halte ich den Absetzbehält eisfrei?(ohne Heizstab )
Extra isolierten Kasten wo der Behälter drin steht.?

MfG Ippo


----------



## muh.gp (6. Jan. 2019)

Ippo schrieb:


> Okay, bin da nicht ganz so deiner Meinung den die Bakterien benötigen auch eine gewisse Zeit für ihre Abbauprozesse.



Kannst Deine Aussage zu den Bakterien irgendwie belegen bzw. hast Du dazu weitere Informationen? Das könnte die Teichszene revolutionieren... 

Zudem ist es nicht meine Meinung, sondern gängige Praxis und im Gegenteil, je höher die Umwälzrate des Wassers, desto höher die Leistung der Bakterien. Die Bakterien wandern nicht zum Schmutz, sondern müssen mit den abzubauenden Stoffen beliefert, besser gesagt angeströmt werden. Keine Strömung, keine Belieferung, keine Nahrung und damit langfristig auch keine Bakties.

Schau Dich hier im Forum (bist ja noch nicht so lange dabei) mal um, der Winter ist eine tolle Zeit zum schmökern! Hier ging es zig Berichte über den Bau von Teichen, Filtern und Dokus zu Teichen und Technik. Oftmals zeigt so eine Teich-Doku schmerzliche Fehler der Besitzer (wie bei mir auch...) und fast genauso oft die Lösungen der Probleme. Ich habe hier verdammt viel gelernt und alle meine Ausbaustufen bei Teich und Filter (und damit auch meine Fische) haben immer von der Kommunikation hier profitiert.


----------



## senator20_2000 (7. Jan. 2019)

@Ippo mein Pflanzen filter sieht ganz ähnlich aus wie deiner, allerdings hab ich nen Hohlraum unten eingebaut, damit man den "schlamm" auch raus bekommt und ich kann dir sagen das ist trotzdem ne Drecksarbeit (2x im Letzten Jahr musste ich Pflanzen raushacken weil sie so gewachsen sind und schlamm absaugen). Obwohl mein Teich nur 7000l hat dann durch einen Oase Sreenmatic und erst dann geht etwa 1/3 Wasser des auslaufes durch den Pflanzenfilter. 
Ich würde es nicht noch mal so bauen.
Im Übrigen, wenn ich mir mir überlege was die Solar anlage kostet und das Bauen des ganzen Filteres, dann kannst du dir auch gleich nen Ordentlichen Fließfilter zulegen.
Ich hab bei mir ne 35w Jebao pumpe dran glasklares Wasser bis 1,8m.

Wenn du noch schreiben würdest woher her du kommst könnte der ein oder andere sie vielleicht auch deinen teich mal an schauen oder du fährst in die nachbarschaft und schaust wie die anderen  ihre Teiche angelegt haben.


----------



## Ippo (8. Jan. 2019)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> mein Pflanzen filter sieht ganz ähnlich aus wie deiner, allerdings hab ich nen Hohlraum unten eingebaut, damit man den "schlamm" auch raus bekommt.



An das Sauber machen habe ich auch schon gedacht. Die Idee hatte ich auch mit dem Hohlraum hatte ich auch schon aber schnell verworfen. Möchte das er wie in der Hydrokultur Hand haben. (Suche derzeit viel in der Hydrokultur Szene, nach passenden Lösungen. Da gibt's ähnliche Probleme). Das man einfach den Kübel von oben mit Klarwasser ausspült. Bei mir müsste ich dann nur das KG-Rohr auspumpen beim spülen.
Mittlerweile glaube ich da sollte lieber ein Absperrhahn von dem KG-Rohr aus dem Filter heraus gehen.

senator20_2000 könntest du noch eine Skizze von deinem Pflanzenfilter machen ? Würde die gerne Mal miteinander vergleichen.



senator20_2000 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen, wenn ich mir mir überlege was die Solar anlage kostet .


Solar Anlage hab ich schon aus früheren Projekten. Deswegen ja die 100W Dauerleistung und 300W Spitzenlast. Theoretisch fehlen nur die Batterien.
Was ich hab soll auch benutzt werden und nicht verstauben.

MfG Ippo


----------



## senator20_2000 (8. Jan. 2019)

Moin! hier mal ein Link zu meinem Teichbau, da sieht man auch den Aufbau...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hochteich-mit-fenster-im-kgv.43828/

Deine Solar anlage würde ich trotzdem eher für eine "Wasserspielerei" wie Bachlauf oder sowas nehmen, dein Teich ist halt einfach zu groß.

Was natürlich auch wichtig ist Pflanzen, wie z.b Seerosen(am besten eine die schon ein Schubkarren großes Rizom hat) ohne substrat , da die dann schon viele nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zieht. Dann schaffen es die kois auch nicht mehr sie abzufressen.


----------



## Ippo (11. Jan. 2019)

Moin,
hübscher Teich. __ Teichrosen vielleicht später.

Hab mir erstmal ein Teich Bauten im Forum hier angekuckt.
Hab mir auch noch Mal die Sache mit den Bakterien durch dacht. Und bin zum Schluss gekommen dass ich dieses Jahr erstmal Versuche durch führen werde. Erstmal ein paar Pflanzen groß zieh und im kleinen ausprobiere (Maurereimer und Bütt mit Teichwasser ). Aber die Planung für den Teich mache ich weiter. Auch weil ich Spaß daran habe . Also weiter zur Planung:
 

Die Verrohrung des Hauptfilter wird einmal zum weiterleiten zum filtern und zum durch spülen der einzelnen IBC-Container. Beim reinigen lässt man das Schmutzwasser in die Sickergrube laufen (oder Pflanzen gießen ) und kann die IBC von oben spülen.  B ist noch ein Problem. Dicht machen oder offen lassen. Allerdings kann es da rein regnen.(oder Teichfolie weglassen und irgendwo ein Ablauf hin bauen )?

 

 

Die Kontrollrohre sollen Acrylrohr oder PVC Rohre (durchsichtig) sein. Einmal um den PH Wert zu messen (wird auch bei Bioreaktoren gemacht) und die Verschlammung  zu beobachten. Gegebenfalls zu spülen.
A wieder das gleiche wie bei B. Vom IBC direkt nach Außen oder das Becken fluten (kann man aber nicht die Wurzeln im IBC-CONTAINER halten also eigentlich schlecht)?

MfG Ippo


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Ippo.

Ein-zwei Gedanken/Anregungen: Bedenke bei deiner Planung zum Aufbau und der Installation der IBC-Filterstrecke, dass die Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Kammern auch genügend Platz brauchen. Absperrsysteme (Schieber, Hähne, oder was auch immer) nicht vergessen. Auch solltest Du an jede Stelle deines Filteraufbau ohne weiteres dran kommen, falls mal etwas ist. Ich will damit sagen, dass Du mehr Platz einplanen solltest und die IBC mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht dicht an dicht gestellt werden sollten und auch nicht können.

Zur zweiten Skizze würde ich das Zulaufrohr nicht so weit nach oben führen, wenn überhaupt nach oben. Ein Zulauf unterhalb der Bürsten wäre aus meiner Sicht sinnvoller, so dass der Schmutz dann unterhalb der Bürsten schon "gefangen" wird, wenn das Wasser von unten nach oben strömen muss. Die Matte oben auf den Bürsten halte ich für unzweckmäßig, da auch diese sich zusetzen wird und dann den Durchfluss mindert. Im ungünstigsten Fall drückt die Matte nach oben.

Die Füllung der folgenden IBC mit Blähton ist ungünstig und ineffizient. Dazu hast Du ja schon einige Meinungen bekommen. Auch sieht man in dieser Skizze schön den Aufbau deiner Verrohrung der Schmutzablässe, an welche Du sehr wahrscheinlich im Nachhinein nicht dran kommst und diese auch nicht kontrollieren kannst. Ich zweifel im Moment auch ein wenig, dass Du die IBC unten sauber angeschlossen bekommst.

Deine Kontrollrohre aus Acrylglas machen keinen Sinn, da innerhalb der Rohres neben der Füllung mit Blähton ohne Taschenlampe eh nichts zu sehen ist. Kontrollrohre ggf. ja, aber Acrylglasrohre ist unnötiges Geld.


----------



## samorai (11. Jan. 2019)

Ich stehe voll auf der Seite von Zacky.
Du hast noch nie ein IBC-Behälter gesehen, da sind die Abläufe schon vorhanden.

Lass den ganzen “Schnick-Schnack“ weg, der wird dich sowieso nicht glücklich machen.

Es wurde schon geschrieben; zu deiner Durchfluss Geschwindigkeit passen die Bürsten Filter am besten.


----------



## Ippo (7. Feb. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie ein IBC-Behälter gesehen, da sind die Abläufe schon vorhanden.



Eigentlich wollte ich das Mal nicht Kommentieren. Aber hast du dir überhaupt die aller erste Skizze genau angeschaut? Da waren die Anschlüsse verbunden.



Zacky schrieb:


> dass Du mehr Platz einplanen solltest und die IBC mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht dicht an dicht gestellt werden sollten und auch nicht können.



Erstmal bedanke ich mich bei dir Zacky . Das du immer kleine Gedankenanstoße gibst.

 Wollte eigentlich die IBC absichtlich so dicht einanderstellen stellen. So das die sich gegenseitig stützen. Aber stimmt irgend wie muss ich die einzelnt abklemmen können.



Zacky schrieb:


> Zur zweiten Skizze würde ich das Zulaufrohr nicht so weit nach oben führen, wenn überhaupt nach oben. Ein Zulauf unterhalb der Bürsten wäre aus meiner Sicht sinnvoller, so dass der Schmutz dann unterhalb der Bürsten schon "gefangen" wird, wenn das Wasser von unten nach oben strömen muss.



Der Zulauf soll so hoch sein. Um den Rücklauf in den Teich zu verhindern wenn die Pumpe sich abschaltet oder ausfällt ( bin immer noch für Interwall Schaltung  ). Läuft ja im Außenrohr unter die Bürsten. Rückschlagventil reicht mir nicht .(und hat wahrscheinlich einen hohen Wiederstand).



Zacky schrieb:


> Verrohrung der Schmutzablässe, an welche Du sehr wahrscheinlich im Nachhinein nicht dran kommst und diese auch nicht kontrollieren kannst. Ich zweifel im Moment auch ein wenig, dass Du die IBC unten sauber angeschlossen bekommst.


Man könnte den Rohrflansch entlasten. In dem man Beispielweiße: Eine Gehwegplatte mit einem größeren Loch (als der Flansch) mit dem Flansch deckungsgleich verbaut .
Da würde die Last auf der Platte verteilen und nicht den Flansch belasten. So mit arbeitet der Flansch nicht mehr. Theoretisch

Zum Blähton irgendwo müssen sich die Pflanzen festhalten. Ein besseres Medium fällt mir nicht ein.
Die Helix werde ich weglassen und stadtdessen ein Hohraum machen ca 10cm hoch. So könnte man den Blähton gleichmäßig ausspülen.

Mfg Ippo


----------



## Ippo (10. März 2019)

Nabend nach längerem Nachdenken bin zum Schluss gekommen. Das ich IBC Container als Hauptfilter nicht infrage kommen. Da dies zuviele Fehlerquellen führen kann. Zudem die gleichmäßige Verteilung und Ablauf des Wasser nicht gegeben ist. Weil sich alles durch die Rohrflansch strömt.

GFK lässt sich gut über den Sturodurplatten verarbeiteten und Modelieren. Stahl kommt für mich nicht infrage da es rosten kann.
 
Zur meiner neuen Skizze:
Erstmal dachte ich an 2 Kammer(gemauert und isoliert) (falls ich eine Kammer anders beflanzen will).
Der Blähton liegt auf dem Gitterrost. Unter dem Gitterrost ist ein Luftschlauch verteilt der den Blähton und die Wurzel belüftet. Der 24 Stunden läuft.Das Gitter soll aus verzinktem Stahl sein da ich nicht glaube das Plastikgitter das Gewicht hält.

Die Drainagerohre sollen das Wasser gleichmäßig aus dem Filter leiten.  Der Wasserstand soll einstellbar sein um die Wurzel unter das Drainagerohr wachsen zu lassen und nicht ins Rohr. 
Nur mache ich da jetzt noch eine zusätzliche Öffnung im Hohlraum. Um von da aus mit dem Kärcher reinzukommen. Das ich den Dreck Richtung Ablauf zu spülen kann? Allerdings gibt es so ein Aufsatz zum reinstecken für Rohr.
Und sollte ich lieber eine gesamte Kammer Bauen?
Würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören. Oder Fragen.

Mfg Ippo


----------



## bernias (11. März 2019)

Ippo schrieb:


> Um den Rücklauf in den Teich zu verhindern wenn die Pumpe


Du kannst auch in den Bogen (wenn du von oben in den Filter gehst) ein 2mm Loch bohren. Da kommt bei mir nichts raus und die kommunizierende Röhre ist unterbrochen. Sollte noch 'Druck' auf der Leitung sein, einfach einen Bogen mit größerem Durchmesser.
Die Leitung von der Pumpe zum Filter solltest Du so legen, dass sie nicht aufschwimmen kann.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2019)

Schau dir meinen Bachlauf aus Mauertubben an. Da benötigst du keine 24/7 Wasserbewegung und mein Teich ist gut klar. Vielleicht kannst du ja etwas ähnliches bauen.
Ist einfach eine abfolge von Kleinstwasserbecken mit Seitenraum und Bepflanzung.
Das ganze ist auch Winterfest. Also meine Teichpumpe läuft jeden Tag im Winter so 15 min. Nicht mehr da ich das Wasser im Teich nicht so stark umschichten will. Pumpe steht in abgedeckten Maurerkübel.....Oben drauf bepflanzt, mit Flachwasserpflanzen und saugt so aus -40 cm das Wasser an.

Meine in meinem Profil sind Beschreibung und oder Links


----------



## Ippo (14. Nov. 2019)

Habe Mal ein bisschen weiter geplant.
 
Um Blähton zu sparen und gleichzeitig möglichst lange Wurzel zubekommen. Dachte ich mir den Blähton nur 50cm Tief zu machen in ein art Korp. Wo die Wurzeln durch wachsen können. So könnte ich den Filter 2m Tief machen und die Luft einblassung wäre dann in 60cm Tiefe.  So sollen die Wurzel die Hauptfläche für die Bakterien sein . Der Blähtonnhat die Aufgabe den Pflanzen Stabilität zu geben. Zu dem lässt sich das System besser reinigen.
Was wäre eure bedenken?
Meine bedenken wäre das Frost der die Wurzeln kaputt machen könnte. Wäre das realistisch?

Um das zu testen würde ich ein Test machen und zwar mit einer Pflanzeninsel:
 
Ein kg Rohrrahmen mit DIN 110 der mit Stoff bezogen ist wo das Moss anwächst im Rahmen ist eine Matratze(10cm dick) fixiert. Das __ rohrglanzgras soll durch die Matratze wachsen. Aus optischen Gründen möchte ich die Matratze mit blähton bedecken.

Rohrglanzgras im Wasser hab ich schon getestet habe leider nur noch das Bild wo man genau sehen kann das reine anaerobe Bakterien der Pflanze schadet. Und bei aerobe Bakterien war die Pflanzen richtig dunkel grün. Hatte ein Sprudelstein mit drin. Leider hab ich das Bild nicht mehr.   
Aber bei Beiden versuchen hatten die Wurzel ein Biofilm drauf.  Also sollte es klappen die Wurzeln als Filtermediums Fläche zu nutzen.

Mfg Ippo


----------



## Ippo (31. Juli 2020)

Ippo schrieb:


> Um das zu testen würde ich ein Test machen und zwar mit einer Pflanzeninsel:
> Anhang anzeigen 212443
> Ein kg Rohrrahmen mit DIN 110 der mit Stoff bezogen ist wo das Moss anwächst im Rahmen ist eine Matratze(10cm dick) fixiert. Das __ rohrglanzgras soll durch die Matratze wachsen.



Nach langen Überlegen mach ich den Test mit der Pflanzeninsel nicht mehr. Da mir die dieser Test der Zeit nix bring.

Gründe:

Habe Locher in der Teichfolie 

Die Teichfolie ist abgesagt so das ich ein übergang von der Erde zum Teich habe 

Zudem vertragen die feinen Haarwurzeln kein Licht, was die Wurzeln am Rand vom der Pflanzeninsel bekommen wurden. Was die Reinignugsleistung mindern würde.
Also ist der Test nicht aussagekräftig. 

Dann muss ich es eben anders machen.
Meine der Zeitiger Plan ist ein Versuchsteich zu bauen der so ca. 5 Jahre hählt um meine Test duch zuführen. ( Aus kosten gründen)

Ich dachte an einen Kreisrunden Teich:

2 Meter Durchmesser
1,5 Meter Tiefe
Ein Bodenablauf 50mm Rohranschluss
keinen Skimmer
Pumpe sun... irdenwas mit 5000 L Leistung
Vorfilter Bürsten 

UV ( was meint ihr Ja/Nein)
Besatzdichte, will mit Spigelkarpfen Testen ( mit wie vielen soll ich testen)
Futterautomat
Zur Filter-bemassung will ich die Wurzeltiefe nehmen. Die ist bei Rohrglanzgras mit 350cm Angegeben ist ( Filter wird 4m Tief  Neue Zeichung kommt noch nach)
Testen will ich 10% ,20% und vielleicht 30% Filtervolumen
Was meint ihr da zu?

Nächter test soll dann mit auf salzen erfolgen. Um den Max. Futtereintrag bei Aufsaltung zuermitteln bei gleichen Filtervolumen. Da Rohrglanzgras auch in der Brackwasserzone wächst ( Hab ich an der Elbe gesehen)

Werde KG Rohre mittels Erdbohrer versenken und die als Pflanzenfilter benutzen ( Zeichnung kommt nach!!!!!)

Auf welche Parameter soll ich noch achten für ein Aussage kraftiges Ergebniss?

MFG Ippo


----------



## Ippo (14. Aug. 2020)

Hab endlich die Zeichnung so weit fast fertig.
Hier mal meine Zeichnung vom Test-Teich:
 
Von hinten:
 

Vom runden Becken (Bodenablauf 50mm ) gehtś in den Absetzbehälter (Vierecker Kasten). Vom Absetzbehälter zum 50mm Rohr was in ca. 360cm in ein DN 300. Das 300 KG ist 4 Meter lang. Die ca. 40cm zusätzlich als Absetz Zone und soll den Zulauf vor Verstopfung schützen. Oben im 300 KG Rohr soll die Pflanzenpatrone sitzen.
Hier ein Bild von der Pflanzenpatrone:
 
Die Pflanzenpatrone ist 50cm lang. Diese ist ein Geschlitzt um das gereinigte Wasser dem Teich wieder zu geben. Die Patrone ist mit Blähton gefüllt. Das grüne Rohr ist die Belüftung der Pflanzen. Der Belüftungsring ist in 1 Tiefe. So kann man die ganze Patrone mit Wurzeln rausziehen.

Ein 300 KG Rohr mit einer Tiefe von 350 cm ( __ Rohrglanzgras Wurzeltiefe ) entspricht ca. 5 % . Habe in der Zeichnung 5 also 25% . Sollte ich lieber 6 nehmen also 30% ? Bin mir da irgendwie noch unsicher.

Würde mich freuen über Bemerkungen und Kritik.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------

